# Question for CA installers



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

There is a fair chance my GF's brother might be applying for a job in CA. There is a greater chance that if he gets it, I may be relocating there.
I know the cost of living is a helluva lot higher in CA than in MI, so I'm trying to get an idea of payscale differences. I've been installing for 17 years. I would consider myself more than competent in install, and pretty good (tho not super fast) at fab. Trying to get an idea what shops are paying to see if I will be able to afford my car and stuff if we move.

So what (about) are you guys getting paid out there? If you could include area and shop and such that would be great. PM me if you don't want it public.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> There is a fair chance I my GF's brother




They're not into that sort of thing in california.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> They're not into that sort of thing in california.


That's NOT what I heard 

Jay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mebbe a phone call to the shop ? 

Car Audio Innovations

Established Car Audio Shop in Hayward, CA looking for Mobile Installers
Thread: Established Car Audio Shop in Hayward, CA looking for Mobile Installers ^^^



> 2 pro auto sound shops and are owned by 2 brothers. this particular shop is on euclid st and is owned by Mike and I went to the other one on McFadden St.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Jay,

it varies quite a bit depending on the shop quality, what region you are in, etc etc...as you can imagine, not that different from MI perhaps?

i can only say that from Pittsburgh to here, good installers do get paid more here, but not really more to the point to settle the difference between the cost of a house in PA and here...

in other words, working at a similar quality shop and equpped with a similar set of skills, you will have a lower standard of living here in cali simply because the cost of the house, or rent, will be significantly higher. 

however, having said that, it is also true that the opportunity to find a shop to work at is higher over here than at least back in PA...even in this economy.

b


----------

